# FFW on OC now without the N



## hertz9753 (Jan 12, 2016)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581338/...-to-throw-a-retiring-party-like-no-other/0_20

I asked Buck for permission before posting this thread.

As some of you know a few of us came to TPU from OCN and this will will be our retirement party.  The contest is like the Chimp Challenge and runs from February 1st to the 8th.  The sign up link is in the OP.  You will also have to change your team number to 37726.

I'm asking for any help TPU can provide. 

As Ithanul would say "burn rubber out of there after it's done".


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 12, 2016)

retirement party? Where are you retiring from? Oh and you can count me in for a little help.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 12, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> retirement party? Where are you retiring from? Oh and you can count me in for a little help.



I didn't retire from the OCN staff, I was let go and I didn't get one of those cool retiring threads  That FFW thread is something I was working on with Darth before I left and came back to TPU.

This is a one time thing for me and I will be back folding for TPU when it is done.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm in. Mike, tell us what you need to make this a grand retirement party. You have all my cards if needed.

Guy's, this is only for one week and @hertz9753  and company have been putting up some big numbers lately for TPU. Let's give some love back!

Much respect for the following with their help as of late:

@hertz9753
@msgclb
@DarthBaggins
@Ithanul


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 12, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> As Ithanul would say "burn rubber out of there after it's done".




Hehe, indeed, burn that rubber, burn it hard.  

Hope those two 980Tis show up before the FFW starts.  Two of those a 960, 970, and 980 going to put out some crazy numbers.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 12, 2016)

Im there


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 12, 2016)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586525/forum-folding-war-2015-6-feburary-1st-8th-noon-utc/0_20

That is the main FFW thread it will give you all of the info.  I asked PR to make the main thread and you can see the silly banner he added and understand this thread title.  PR is also on the Hounds team.

I would like to thank the folders that are us joining us in our in our party.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 13, 2016)

It's time to release the dogs o' war lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 13, 2016)

Just so I'm clear on it all, I join 37726 with all folders on the 1st, right?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 13, 2016)

You have to join OCN to get a username.  Most of us have one already.  It is used for the prize drawing if you win something. 

Axipher can still use OCN on his stat site because he owns the server and it's at his house.

http://folding.axihub.ca/ffw_signup.php


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 13, 2016)

*grumble grumble* Guess I'll go make an account.

Edit:
JK I already had one. Didn't know that.

Edit2:
axihub site is saying my folding name is not valid. Yet it's my folding name.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is your OCN username sargentsmite?  If not maybe you spelled it wrong and added the space http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=PPMguire&=Search


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Buck is now changed to Buck PP hertz.  It's only to be used when you mess up your username.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 13, 2016)

Sargentsmite is my friend who did the Corsair 600c member review. My username on OCN is ppmguire and my folding name is pp_mguire. I can login to OCN but when I use that other site to register it says my folding name isn't correct.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 13, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Sargentsmite is my friend who did the Corsair 600c member review. My username on OCN is ppmguire and my folding name is pp_mguire. I can login to OCN but when I use that other site to register it says my folding name isn't correct.



It went through for me it will take a little time to show up if it worked.  I think the you were usinig the underline space after PP with your folding name.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 13, 2016)

I was using pp_mguire under my folding name because that's my folding name. For username I was putting ppmguire.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 13, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I was using pp_mguire under my folding name because that's my folding name. For username I was putting ppmguire.



I sent a PM to @axipher but then I remembered he is also member here.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 14, 2016)

I got the same problem hertz. Im a member can log into forums and such but when I try to sign up I get the member unknown message. So Do I actually put some folding
 points on ocn before I sign up that way it can see me?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 14, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> I got the same problem hertz. Im a member can log into forums and such but when I try to sign up I get the member unknown message. So Do I actually put some folding
> points on ocn before I sign up that way it can see me?



I think that is the problem.  The server can't see you as a folder until you post points because the FFW is only searching for team #37726.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 14, 2016)

"Let me check this possibly later tonight, tomorrow for sure.  If he hasn't folded any points for team 37726, he won't show up on the main portion of my stats site which won't let him sign up for a team properly."

I got that from axi after I made my post.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 14, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I think that is the problem.  The server can't see you as a folder until you post points because the FFW is only searching for team #37726.


Yeah, I believe you need one WU on file with overclock.net since you won't show up in the team.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 14, 2016)

I think that is the issue, need to post points for 37726 (OCN) and then it should recognize you as a registered F@H user:

   Folding away w/ the rig by the open back door:






​


----------



## theonedub (Jan 14, 2016)

Posting to remind myself when the time comes. I think I might have to build back up my QRB, running some WUs right now to see where I am at.


----------



## xvi (Jan 14, 2016)

Sub'd. Need to take inventory. How long will the event last?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2016)

xvi said:


> Sub'd. Need to take inventory. *How long will the event last?*


One week.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 14, 2016)

xvi said:


> Sub'd. Need to take inventory. How long will the event last?



http://www.overclock.net/t/1586525/forum-folding-war-2015-6-feburary-1st-8th-noon-utc/0_20






C is for people that want to make it sound cold.  We call it F up here.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 14, 2016)

Figured out my confusion. Wrong damn site. I thought I had folded for OCN before but I guess not. I'll switch the K5200 over to get some points.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 14, 2016)

Last two nights it actually got to 21F.  Now the temps are going back up.  32F atm outside.  My Mom though keeps over heating the place inside....darn 80F inside atm.  Ugh, gas heat drys the air out so bad.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 14, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Last two nights it actually got to 21F.  Now the temps are going back up.  32F atm outside.  My Mom though keeps over heating the place inside....darn 80F inside atm.  Ugh, gas heat drys the air out so bad.


Electric heat causes it to be dry and create a ton of static. I know them feels because my parents kept their house at 80f too, then they'd complain about their electric bill.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 14, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Electric heat causes it to be dry and create a ton of static. I know them feels because my parents kept their house at 80f too, then they'd complain about their electric bill.



No kidding, I rather it be at 74F or 71F, but she complains it is to cold.  Personally, I rather put the darn thing at 65F and bundle, and not use the darn gas.  I tend to sit by the computers anyways so I stay pretty darn warm.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 14, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> No kidding, I rather it be at 74F or 71F, but she complains it is to cold.  Personally, I rather put the darn thing at 65F and bundle, and not use the darn gas.  I tend to sit by the computers anyways so I stay pretty darn warm.


I haven't turned my heat on all winter. My gf complains but I bought her an electric blanket to keep her quiet haha. I bought one of those Steelseries gaming suits and wear that if it gets below 65f in my house. I sleep way better when it's cold and my PC/server appreciate it.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok now I'm in for real.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

I always try to keep the thermostat at 66-68F here but Christine always sneaks it back up over 70F, so I end up opening the sliding glass door near my desk to let the cool air in my area lol

well looks like I'll be getting 500-600k PPD from now on   (got the 960 @ 1416)


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 17, 2016)

Get that 960 higher!!  The one in my folder still blazing at 1540MHz.  Need to go back and see if I can take it higher again.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

well then guess I'll push it higher lol, especially if I can play w/ the voltage on this one (love the hybrid bios it has too), just nudged up to 1509 and seeing how it flys


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 17, 2016)

Just signed up on OCN.  I'll join the party for sure.  It's the least I can do to thank all the new guys for cranking it up for TPU.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool thanks, and remember that Second Hand Hounds is the best team lol


Just bumped the 960 to 1525 now, just gradually creeping the clocks up since I don't know how well this 2GB MSI 960 is, but so far its doing great (just wish I could find someone who carried the Alphacool waterblock for it)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 17, 2016)

Team BBQ tried to pick me up haha.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 17, 2016)

Those spammers...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

Their Bbq is McDonalds quality too lol


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 18, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Cool thanks, and remember that Second Hand Hounds is the best team lol
> 
> 
> Just bumped the 960 to 1525 now, just gradually creeping the clocks up since I don't know how well this 2GB MSI 960 is, but so far its doing great (just wish I could find someone who carried the Alphacool waterblock for it)


!?!  They made a water block for the 960!?  Hell, I think I need to go on a hunt.

Is the one you talking about?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 18, 2016)

@DarthBaggins According to the Alphacool web-site they only make blocks for the 4 GB MSI 960's.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 18, 2016)

One thing I hate about Alphacool blocks are they're passively cooled on the RAM and VRMs. Perfectly fine for any normal applications but for folding 24/7 I'd be a bit nervous.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 18, 2016)

I sent them an email about it since the PCB's match exactly on the version I have and the 4GB, the waterblock actually cools that heatsink as well on the alphacool (passive/watercooled hybrid setup)

And for the MSI it's the M04 block (they make different heaksinks/cradles that work w/ each card)











100 ME PCB






* MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 4G 4GB GDDR5 (V320-034R) PCB (the version Alphacool designs their block for)*




photos are directly from EKWB Cooling configurator


this is the 4GB OC version the block works w/ as well
MSI GTX 960 4GD5T OC GeForce GTX 960 4GB GDDR5 (V320-044R)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 18, 2016)

I know how it works, but it's still a passive setup compared to an active setup like a full EK block. On a 980ti overclocked those fins get warm, but naturally this won't be the case for a 960. For me the point of going custom water on a GPU is to get those VRMs actively cooled as well and buying something like the Alphacool IMO defeats the purpose.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 18, 2016)

I can probably under stand on high end cards especially OCing the VRAM.  But I tend to let the clocks on those stay low.

Hell, rocking a Kraken with a H55 in it on the 960 I'm folding with.  No heatsinks on the VRAM.  Don't seem to bother it one bit.  That with a 980STRIX right below it.

It core rocking hard at 1540MHz, but the VRAM stays at lower than its stock clocks.

Same with the 980Ti I'm folding with.  Right now at 1558MHz on the core, the VRAM only at 3305MHz.  Darn thing on a current 21 pushing 700k PPD.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 18, 2016)

My concern is more on the higher end cards and VRM. With the hybrid coolers on my Titan X's if I'm OC'd pretty high I can feel a great deal of heat coming out of the card when I turn the blower up and it's all VRM.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 18, 2016)

O, definitely for the high end ones if pushing high OC.  Reason I drop full cover blocks for those.

The lower end ones I just strap a AIO onto and call it a day.    Though, full blocks are nice looking.  Just piss none made a block for the 970 Turbo as I want to put one on that to see how far I can push one.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 18, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> O, definitely for the high end ones if pushing high OC.  Reason I drop full cover blocks for those.
> 
> The lower end ones I just strap a AIO onto and call it a day.    Though, full blocks are nice looking.  Just piss none made a block for the 970 Turbo as I want to put one on that to see how far I can push one.


Tbh the AIO has been fine for the Titan X core too, even folding 24/7. It keeps it pretty cool around 50c. Ton of heat coming out of the card itself though. Have to keep the blower at 60% for folding.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow, got a pic of that?  Never seen an AIO strapped to a Titan X.

Still 50C, that pretty darn good for a AIO stuck to a GPU.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 18, 2016)

eVGA Hybrid Coolers are AIO systems. You can see it here. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1106#post-3391828


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 19, 2016)

I just moved my 280x over to get some points. Ill move the rest when it starts.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh that's right you'll move it lol


----------



## BWG (Jan 19, 2016)

Team BBQ FTW!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 19, 2016)

No!  You are not allowed on this thread.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mikes-music-club-and-dub-is-banned.218842/

Move along spammer and make your posts over there.  I know that you miss me but this is not the place for you.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 19, 2016)

Lmao, sneaky sneaky BBQ'er


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 19, 2016)

O lord, this going to get nuts if the rest shows up.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 19, 2016)

It must not be a competition, 60 folders on BBQ and 16 on Second Hand Hounds. Oh well I always gravitate to the underdogs. Cmon guys join us and give these guys a send off. They have doubled our output lately and they deserve a thanks.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, this is like one of the smallest FFW I have seen.  Use to be several teams going all at once.

Need to try to bring back a big event again.

I miss doing the CC.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2016)

Yea but there are a couple of us doing over a million PPD. Could be 60 guys doing small amounts. Idk the other teams at all so just guessing.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 19, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea but there are a couple of us doing over a million PPD. Could be 60 guys doing small amounts. Idk the other teams at all so just guessing.



That is pretty much true.  Most of the big hitters are on the Lanyards and the Hounds.  Rush does over 3 million PPD and we have 4 people in the top ten in the current FaT.  We would have 5 in the top 11 if I was folding in it.

http://chimp.axihub.ca/foldathon.php


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 20, 2016)

Well, if I fire off both 980Tis, 980, 970 and 960.  I can probably push over 2mil.

Going to try this weekend to start the modding on the Define S to get it ready for the folder.

Plus, soon to have another CPU.  Nabbed a 4690K that already delid.  Now hunting a itx board since I want to use it for my Dad's build.


----------



## Microbuntu (Jan 20, 2016)

xvi said:


> Sub'd. Need to take inventory. How long will the event last?



One week from Feb 1-8.

Hound gone wipe the floor with them!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 20, 2016)

Microbuntu said:


> One week from Feb 1-8.
> 
> Hound gone wipe the floor with them!



I feel like I should know you.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 20, 2016)

@BUCK NASTY when you say Warlock crazy things happen.

I did a double again.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

well right now just shy of 500k with just the 960 & 970 running, need to swap to Linux I guess


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 22, 2016)

O no, the kraken is a coming.

Need to load Linux onto the main rig to test the Tis under it and see if I get any difference out of them.  Windows being a nag butt on a few things of late.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 22, 2016)

Darth always says that but he has fixed the kraken problem.  Even a knife or box cutter could release the kracken but he likes to tease.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

no the plumbers Kraken shall not be released   lol

just awaiting the cards to get up to par w/ the servers:


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 22, 2016)

That is an EVGA 2981-KR on the stock bios.  It did jump up to 393K after I quit watching the tube.  That is a one big WU.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...lenge-has-started.139673/page-44#post-2626334

Good times and I did another double.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks to have leveled out, need to tweak some more to find it's happy spot:


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 23, 2016)

Well I'm downloading Ubuntu 14.04.3LTS since my last version tanked when I was trying to add in the coolbits OC'ing for the 960, so back to the drawing board.  Might try to just flash the 960 so I can not worry about it in Linux


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 23, 2016)

Did you talk to that guy the posted on the Hounds thread asking for help setting up?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 27, 2016)

This is my best folder and will be moving back to OCN for the FFW on the 1st.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 27, 2016)

Will be moving over soon to start ensuring I have projects finalizing on the start of the FFW
Plus still being an editor I need to post points from time to time lol


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 27, 2016)

I probably move the Tis over this weekend.  Need to figure a way to get the 970 going too.  Though the CPU water block just showed up.  If the weather plays nice I will be working on getting the 3930K installed and up to par.

Still figuring the Tis out.  Seems they happy folding together at 1540MHz.  Though, they love to bench in 3DMark at 1571MHz with the RAM blazing at 8001MHz.  Need to get my lazy butt and OC the 4770K.  I know that what holding them back atm.

Maybe the other 970 will show up in time that I can add it in too.  But darn that going to be pushing it trying to get six cards going at once.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 28, 2016)

Guess it has been due time to stop teasing the monster and finally release it:


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 28, 2016)

All yall need more rigs.  That is plural rural.  It's category that I just made up.  Feel free to correct the spelling.

It is true that I spent some time in the south and I'm not trying to offend anybody.  They told me it didn't rain much in Missouri but the houses were raised and didn't have basements.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes I do, well more GPU's really


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 28, 2016)

I only have six rigs with the emachine and my laptop included.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 29, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I only have six rigs with the emachine and my laptop included.


If I convert over to all 980ti's, I could pull 3MIL PPD  from 1 rig. Although I would need a major PSU upgrade. Got one 980ti on the way now....

My Electric bill this month is only $91.00, that's with 3 GTX970's running at 1480mhz 24/7.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2016)

I have 5 rigs folding but one has a really weak card and one has been folding on OCN for the past week or so. I have 8 rigs total at work going to town but 3 are dedicated crunchers.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 29, 2016)

Only one rig running but it's generating 500k PPD in Linux, just need to oc the cards to get closer to 600k


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 29, 2016)

I think I have to put one of the rigs to the wall.  There just no way the UPS will take both at full throttle.

I had hope the UPS I saw at the Guard unit was being rid of, but its dead...
I so would love to get my hands on a server grade UPS.  Need to buy me a 2nd UPS next month.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 30, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I think I have to put one of the rigs to the wall.  There just no way the UPS will take both at full throttle.
> 
> I had hope the UPS I saw at the Guard unit was being rid of, but its dead...
> I so would love to get my hands on a server grade UPS.  Need to buy me a 2nd UPS next month.



You should rent a U-Haul and trade with Darth.  He doesn't need that much power from UPS.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 30, 2016)

Buck did a Buck-hertz.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

Make it easy for me and I can switch my 2x970 to this "race".  I need to become a member of OCN forum and make a folding name right? Can I (or rather my wife if I can convince her) change team number while jobs are running without losing the current job point?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 31, 2016)

I just swtch the team number and you do have to join OCN.  I'm hertz9753.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753

I may have been hetz9753 more than one time and also messed up on the CC username.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

So that took care of one of my questions - Join OCN and use 37726 as team number. Second question? If I have to coordinate it with the wife to make the change she needs to know when to do it. Do I run the current jobs to completion before changing team number?

Edit: no way that I'm going to read all posts in the various threads related to this but I'm right to assume that the reason that when I get this massage when I register_ Please enter a valid folding username_ it_s _becaus_e _I didn't summit a WU yet?

2. Edit: No takers? To late anyway. I caught my wife in a cooperative mood this morning on the phone but now she of to work.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 31, 2016)

yes you will have to complete a wu for OCN then you can register


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> yes you will have to complete a wu for OCN then you can register


This is like talking to my India support department. You ask two-three questions and they answers one. Thank you for the answers but I needed a easy setup and I had three questions. I now have answers to two. That is not what I call easy. I will leave my set up as it is. Sorry.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 31, 2016)

You won't lose the project, but it will go towards the team it was originally pulled for


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you Darth. Let's see if I can convince the wife to do any changes in my set up in any near future.

Edit: Will join AMD team. Lets see if my points end up without bonus with the unknowns and a divorce or if she got it right.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 31, 2016)

Thought I helped guess i didnt . O well.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Thought I helped guess i didnt . O well.


You did and I did thank you. Just having some job related support issues and my ask for help here went the same way with partial answers so a fuse blow. Sorry.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> You won't lose the project, but it will go towards the team it was originally pulled for


Triple post. Your were wrong my WU went to OCN for base points.
Edit: I give it a WU uploaded and download in OCN name and if that dosn't work go back. AMD team pass key/OCN team number combination was used I have been told but I can see that the original link on page one have changed since I sent it home so I'm now longer sure of which pass key was used.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 31, 2016)

Alright, seems peeps trying to figure out things here.  Give me a minute I will setup a guide for everyone.  With screenshots to help out.

*Event Time Frame:*  February 1st to 8th

*Teams:*
Second Hand Hounds  *Passkey:*  None.  Use your own passkey.
The Lanyards  *Passkey:* _8d5631aa4277388e0b8b2c8503423038_
Team Intel  *Passkey:* 712d0e0e6dacfb8fd3655c4c046387bb
Team Boinc  *Passkey:*  08b71a6122436bbed672e2c43c7f9d9c
Team BBQ  *Passkey:*  13629d061ad0cd23f719fb2570cc4551
Team AMD  *Passkey:*  fac43edbe43d22713bc589fe31dbf670

Steps to input passkey or passkey for certain CPU or GPUs.

Click Configure.




Click on Identity Tab.  Under Passkey input passkey.




Alternate way to input passkeys.
Click Slots Tab




Click on GPU or CPU you wish to put the passkey on.  Can double-click or click edit.  This opens configure page for that slot.




On the configure page for that slot.  Click Add in extra slot options.




This opens Edit Options.  In Name put *passkey*.  In Value put *[passkey number you have]*.  Click Ok.  The passkey is now linked to that GPU or CPU.






*OCN Team #:* 37726
*Note:*  Must post one WU to OCN to register on the FFW sign-up page.

To change if F@H is already installed.
Go to F@H Control.  Click on Configure.  Under Identity tab you can change Team Number.
Click Save.  Your Team Number is now changed.

Pic Steps:







Next ensure you have account on overclock.net.

*Note:*  To sign up on FFW sign-up page.  Ensure you have done one WU for OCN.

Go to the Forum Folding War 2016 thread on overclock.net.
*Link:  http://www.overclock.net/t/1586525/forum-folding-war-2016-february-1st-8th-at-noon-utc



 *
On the first post is the link for the sign-up website.
*


 *
On the FFW Sign Up.  Select which team you wish to fold under.  Then input your OCN account name and your F@H folding name.  Click sign-up.  You should now be sign up for the FFW.

*Link:  http://folding.axihub.ca/ffw_signup.php*


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

^ Could be useful for the n00bs like me that did the last change in setup 5 years ago.

Edit: 23 minutes for a clear road plan or my rig will revert, both GPUs are in finishing mode . I'm off to bed and I want to have my rig running.

Edit: does each team have a different pass key? From OCN pages it seems so. We need to know them.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 31, 2016)

I just moved all my junk over. Leaving for a few days so cant do the dump at midnight.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 31, 2016)

If anything missing or anything else need to be added.  Just post and I will add it to that post.



mstenholm said:


> ^ Could be useful for the n00bs like me that did the last change in setup 5 years ago.
> 
> Edit: 23 minutes for a clear road plan or my rig will revert, both GPUs are in finishing mode . I'm off to bed and I want to have my rig running.
> 
> Edit: does each team have a different pass key? From OCN pages it seems so. We need to know them.



?  Where are you getting that from?  I have never run a specific passkey for a team.  Just the passkey I have from Stanford.

Hertz!  I just noticed some of the other teams are running their own passkey.  Is that something new this time?  I don't see any for our Second Hand Hounds team.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

I will tell you if points are still without bonus using OCN pass key. According to your guide there is no need to change pass key.
Pressing FOLD in 3.2.1  now


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 31, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> I will tell you if points are still without bonus using OCN pass key. According to your guide there is no need to change pass key.


I just noticed that other teams have passkey.  First time I have seen this for the FFW.

Note on passkeys.  If its a new passkey, it takes after your 10th WU for bonus points to be awarded.  So on the 11th WU you will get bonus points.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I just noticed that other teams have passkey.  First time I have seen this for the FFW.
> 
> Note on passkeys.  If its a new passkey, it takes after your 10th WU for bonus points to be awarded.  So on the 11th WU you will get bonus points.


I used YOUR AMD team passkey. Mine is perfect with 100 % hitrate.  If your pass key is no good or I should use my own please inform now.

Edit: Off to bed. Sorry. 3 time base points using OCN AMD pass key. Back to TPU


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 31, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> If anything missing or anything else need to be added.  Just post and I will add it to that post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just realized that myself, not sure if I need to set one up for the Second Hand Hounds, I know I didn't run a special one last year for the FFW


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 1, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I just realized that myself, not sure if I need to set one up for the Second Hand Hounds, I know I didn't run a special one last year for the FFW


Yeah, all the others have passkeys for their teams.

Alright, got passkeys on the guide now.

Anything else anybody can think of?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks like we need to turn the rigs up to 11   (still funny to see 22 people catching up to BBQ's 79 people)


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 3, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Looks like we need to turn the rigs up to 11   (still funny to see 22 people catching up to BBQ's 79 people)


If I have time tomorrow, I may fire up the 980 or 970.  Right now trying to get review questions done in the CCNA Networking book.  Darn things require a page sometimes for answers.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm sorry about what happened with the team mix up.  Axi should be working on the problem soon.

I will be back folding here after the FFW and I will be asking about ways to improve the TPU folding team and not just in a PM.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like the Lanyards are gonna fall to the Hounds but we need more firepower to catch BBQ. Alas i have no more. I missed a 980 a couple days ago off CL.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 3, 2016)

Once this thunderstorm passes I will get another GPU going.  In mean time I may have to temp shut down the main rig.  Darn power lines out here are funky with thunderstorms.  Plus, my internet gets knocked out at times.  Satellite can be so lovely. /s

Plus, I'm baby sitting our pit, she just had her tail dock because something attacked her a few weeks back and broke her tail.  She a bit unhappy pup atm.  But such a big baby.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 3, 2016)

980ti hybrid came in today. Will have it running under windows7 tonight.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 3, 2016)

More power!


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 4, 2016)

That is for all of you that had a hard time joining me on the Hounds.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 4, 2016)

Drat!  I went out of town (skiing) and forgot.   Switched the 970 over yesterday.  I'll be adding my 960 for a WU or two overnight.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm sorry about what happened with the team mix up.  Axi should be working on the problem soon.
> 
> I will be back folding here after the FFW and I will be asking about ways to improve the TPU folding team and not just in a PM.


I'm to blame for my AMD entry but all is well. Thx.
My two last GPUs are not accessible for my wife  or me for that matter sitting some thousands miles from them with a not well thought of TeamViewer configuration.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 5, 2016)

@hertz9753 @DarthBaggins  Drat!  I made another senior mistake.    I just noticed the signup link - http://folding.axihub.ca/ffw_signup.php.  
​I'm now listed in the Second Hand Hounds team.  I hope the WU's I've done so far haven't just gone into the ether!  So sorry if they have.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> @hertz9753 @DarthBaggins  Drat!  I made another senior mistake.    I just noticed the signup link - http://folding.axihub.ca/ffw_signup.php.
> ​I'm now listed in the Second Hand Hounds team.  I hope the WU's I've done so far haven't just gone into the ether!  So sorry if they have.


I think that the sign-up procedure could have been a tad more clear. I saw that you weren't listed at any team but since I was mowed around two times I figured that it was all normal 

Your points are safe at OCN but I think not accredited to Second Hand Hounds team.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah the points went to OCN over all but your next set should go to OCN-Second Hand Hounds, just need a slight push to get into 1st, then it'll be 2yrs in a row of being in first for the FFW


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 5, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Yeah the points went to OCN over all but your next set should go to OCN-Second Hand Hounds, just need a slight push to get into 1st, then it'll be 2yrs in a row of being in first for the FFW



Thank you!  Whew!  You'll get a few point's from me at least.   Alas, while my heart's in the right place, my head sometimes lags way behind.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 6, 2016)

Considering what we are going against 2nd place would still be good.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 6, 2016)

So got a bit of bad news. Had to leave work early to pick up my kid and we had tours today so my boss was the last one in my lab. He might have shut down all the machines for the weekend.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 6, 2016)

Break a window and blame it on some kids.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 6, 2016)

Wondering why the 980ti was producing below expectations(425-500K PPD) with the core at 1480mhz. Had "client-type" set to "advanced", so I think that's why I was stuck with low PPD core 18's. Also the cpu in that rig is the weakest of the bunch(Phenom II x4 @ 2.8ghz), so I added a 25% overclock and now she is producing 525-625K PPD with a mix of core 18 & 21's. Gonna swap the FX-4130(4.1ghz) into that rig to see if I can increase the PPD any further.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 6, 2016)

I quit using flags.  I'm like buck naked now.  2.8 will slow down GPU folding.

The rig with My 980 Ti also has a 960 and a stock i5 3570K.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 6, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wondering why the 980ti was producing below expectations(425-500K PPD) with the core at 1480mhz. Had "client-type" set to "advanced", so I think that's why I was stuck with low PPD core 18's. Also the cpu in that rig is the weakest of the bunch(Phenom II x4 @ 2.8ghz), so I added a 25% overclock and now she is producing 525-625K PPD with a mix of core 18 & 21's. Gonna swap the FX-4130(4.1ghz) into that rig to see if I can increase the PPD any further.


There are miles in terms of PPD between the best and the worst WU. Got 10 hour of run time doing 225K yesterday I think so that kind of ruined that days PPD (normally 280-300K)


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 6, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I quit using flags.  I'm like buck naked now.  2.8 will slow down GPU folding.
> 
> The rig with My 980 Ti also has a 960 and a stock i5 3570K.


Good choice sir. Sorry boy, just realized that you are younger than me.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 6, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Break a window and blame it on some kids.


I'd have assault rifles pointed at me so uh....nah fam . If I didn't have my kid I could get in and turn them back on. Just checked my points from yesterday and it looks like my suspicions were correct. Trying to find somebody to watch him for an hour so I can ride up there and turn it all back on.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 7, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Good choice sir. Sorry boy, just realized that you are younger than me.



That is better than a 48 year old getting carded when buying alcohol.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 7, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> That is better than a 48 year old getting carded when buying alcohol.



I once got carded at bar when I was 52!  I was shocked, until I saw how thick the bouncer's glasses were.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 7, 2016)

I still get carded, but I'm still young plus I look younger than my age.  I keep having people think I'm a high schooler even though I been out of high school for over soon to be eight years.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't care how it happens, getting carded when you are older rocks.  I have to go to a gas station that cards everybody to get my magic.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 7, 2016)

I suffer the inverse now.  I ask for a senior discount and they rarely card me.  
Then I see I'm talking to a 23 year-old.  Of course to them I look like a fossil.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 7, 2016)

Lol most early 20yr olds look like they should still be in Highschool to me, but same can be said about me if I ever shave the beard off


----------



## BWG (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like BBQ won.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 8, 2016)

Lay I check they're still tied on the ranking section


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 8, 2016)

Kibbles and Bits.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 8, 2016)

Too bad I can't set team and user to my android phones that are folding now (5 so far lol)


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm moving my hardware back right now.  Somebody messed up the end time of the FFW.  A fellow folder on OCN pointed it out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 8, 2016)

Considering the difference in number of folders between  BBQ and The Hounds, I think The Hounds did an outstanding job. Congrats on a successful FFW!


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 8, 2016)

Woot, well seems my drawing was not added to their drawing so I will do a drawing for it over here for all the TPU members that helped during FFW.  So one of you lucky buggers going to get one of my drawings.

Tease shot.  Not finish yet, but should have it done today or sometime this week.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2016)

Found out it was my main work machine not folding, somehow got stuck on pause so no M5000 or M4000. 

I want Quiet drawn with a Mew


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Found out it was my main work machine not folding, somehow got stuck on pause so no M5000 or M4000.
> 
> I want Quiet drawn with a Mew


Would Teamviewer be possible to use on your work PCs or will that violate some company IT policy? Guess that it will.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Would Teamviewer be possible to use on your work PCs or will that violate some company IT policy? Guess that it will.


Only way in is LMPassage but these machines aren't on our LMI network for that. No direct IP access in or out.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 8, 2016)

New tease shot.  Almost done with it.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 9, 2016)

The Hounds did do better than I expecpted.  Thank you for the help.  I did find out that their were other folders that messed up on joining the team.  btupsx was one of them.

The picture is looking Ithanul.


----------



## BWG (Feb 9, 2016)

I agree. We'll run another one in November or December. You guys won some prizes. Check the op.

Ithanul, do you want me to draw for your art?


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 9, 2016)

You can draw for art piece done by me.  But it going to be a different one.  It just won't be done until later this week if the winner don't mind waiting.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 9, 2016)

Just give one to landofsong or lanofsong or landosong.  I can't spell his username just like he couldn't when joined OC.  I will just call him los.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's a screenshot of the prizes for the FFW.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2016)

msgclb said:


> Here's a screenshot of the prizes for the FFW.


Anyone who knows who needs Paypal details? Or does OCN just extract e-mail from the sign-up information?


----------



## msgclb (Feb 9, 2016)

The donor or his representative should send a PM to your OCN account.
I didn't know my name was on that list until this morning and I haven't received my PM yet.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2016)

Lol cool, 10 bucks. Thanks work for providing the power to win me a free lunch


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 25, 2016)

Hell OCN still owes me $100


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 25, 2016)

Yea I followed their instructions and never go it. No sweat off my back.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 25, 2016)

At times it can take a month or so!
I'm waiting for $35, one from boinc and another the foldathon!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 25, 2016)

I never got the $10 I won either.  Doesn't matter.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 26, 2016)

It can take up to 60 days according to the post that states how to redeem


----------

